# Hello! Any pow / all mountain board recs?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Check out Jones Flagship if you're into speed and not riding trees. Thing gets more n more fun the faster you ride.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I like my Yes Optimistic a lot. Good all around board for just about everything.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride Alter Ego, Arbor Bryan Iguchi Camber, Rome Sawtooth, Lib Swiss Knife, Yes PYL, or a Signal Sierra.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

check out some of Korua's decks, seems like the tranny finder would do what you're after.


----------



## 151354 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the recs guys this is awesome. Gonna see if I can get one used or a deal


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MelatoninPengui said:


> Thanks for the recs guys this is awesome. Gonna see if I can get one used or a deal


Ok dude I got the board for you.

It's one of my all time favorites & it's exactly what you're looking for.

Never Summer Premier F1
Hopefully it's the right size for you?
Cause if it is?

You're gonna love it.

If it ain't?

I have about 40 or 60 more to pick from.


The F1 is a all terrain\powder board.
Read up on it, you'll see its exactly what you want.

It's virtually brand spanking new to.

Plus if you need bindings or any other gear?
I got you covered.


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Ok dude I got the board for you.
> 
> It's one of my all time favorites & it's exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


Timmy, what size is it and how much are you asking for it... :wink:


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Ok dude I got the board for you.
> 
> It's one of my all time favorites & it's exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


My riding buddy has that exact board. It's a really nice ride.


----------



## 151354 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm 5"8' 175 lbs and wear a size 8.5 wide (Burton ruler?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

```

```



Deacon said:


> Timmy, what size is it and how much are you asking for it... :wink:


It's a 163
And I was hoping to get $250 for it.:embarrased1:

It is literally brand new.
Has a tiny bit of binding rash, looks like it may have been ridden 2 or 3 times tops.

But I was gonna sweeten the deal with other goodies, like jackets and pants.


TT


Maybe $225 by itself?
But I may have to try it it first then? Haha
It would be wiser to go with the sweetener.
More bang for your buck


I had a 59 & fuckin' loved it.
But not being a wide model I wanted it a cunt hair longer.

This 63 is the one I wanted.
I hate selling gear without trying it first haha.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Timmy, you should list out all the gear you have for sale in a thread - or at least the hardgoods. I'd be interested to see what you've squirreled away over the years. 

Any Now bindings in a size large?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Alonzo said:


> Timmy, you should list out all the gear you have for sale in a thread - or at least the hardgoods. I'd be interested to see what you've squirreled away over the years.
> 
> Any Now bindings in a size large?


He has, in the past. 




timmytard said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> It's a 163
> ...


I'm 225-230, that thing is right in my wheelhouse. Let me evaluate my budget when I get home from this trip.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> He has, in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no problem.
I have a metric shit tonne of soft goods that are a bit too big for me.

I can sweeten this deal so bad you'll get diabetes.

Either I can just give you some not bad soft goods

or give you a ridiculous deal on some top of the line soft goods.
Got a $800+ pair of spider bibs, tags still on.
Good for 100 washes before they start to lose their waterproof-ness.

Haha who the fuck washes their snow pants 100 times lol
I don't ever wash mine, when they get dirty I sell em and wear new one's haha

Got a sick Burton duck down jacket with a lifetime warranty that's pretty slick to


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Timmy, you should list out all the gear you have for sale in a thread - or at least the hardgoods. I'd be interested to see what you've squirreled away over the years.
> 
> Any Now bindings in a size large?


I know I gotta do that.
It's the god damn pictures.
I gotta take about 8 million pictures haha d'oh.

I don't have any NOW bindings in a large.

Now's sizing is fucked. Haha
Had a pair of IPO's in a large.

They fit everywhere except the toe strap wouldn't even touch the boot adjusted to the smallest setting.
It just flopped around.

Plus in order to get them even close to center on my WIDE model board I had to slide em all the way forward toeside edge.
But it was still way off of center.

Just by looking at it, I wasn't sure if it was gonna even be rideable, it looked fucked.

But I gave em a try anyway.
Even with the toe caps flopping around.
I loved em haha.

So I found a pair of DRIVE's in a medium.
Could barely even fit my boot in the fucking things, I could cram em in but it pinched my foot so bad I had to switch em out half way through the day.

Bull shit I tellz ya haha.


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Now's sizing is fucked. Haha
> Had a pair of IPO's in a large.
> 
> They fit everywhere except the toe strap wouldn't even touch the boot adjusted to the smallest setting.
> It just flopped around.


Thats funny because I have a pair of L Drives and the toe strap was maxed. It was a struggle every time to get them to bite. Then I got new boots and it took me a season and a half to finally adjust them to one hole from max.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

Check out the Gnu Billy Goat ridden by Temple Cummins. This board handles it all is fast af and holds edges really well. Also once you start jumping again this board is like landing gear. Cheer!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

He bought the F1, paired up with FIX bindings.

Plus a new pair of Cappel pants & I tossed in a sweet MEC onesie.


TT


----------

